# Erste Website CSS3 HTML5 Javascript Jquery - Kritik



## Zoja (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich beschäftige mich verstärkt mit dem Thema Webentwicklung und versuche meine Kenntnisse in den oben genannten Sprachen zu verbessern.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Webseite erstellt und diese auch mit allen gängigen Google Tools hochgeladen (einfach um den Arbeitsprozess zu lernen) Im Impressum steht nochmal was dazu.

Wäre top, wenn Ihr euch das auch ansehen könnt. Und sagen könnt, ob man sowas schon bei z.B. Bewerbungen (für Nebenjobs um weiter zu lernen) in den Bereich als Referenz zeigen könnte oder ob ich weiter üben soll. Arbeite zur Zeit an meinem Portfolio und das klappt schon wesentlich besser.

Hier die Webseite: Planeten im Sonnensystem - Ein Ãœberblick

Vielen Dank! Gruß
Zoja


----------



## MonsterShooter (7. Mai 2015)

Ich finde das diese Webseite nicht in der Bewerbung als Referenz stehen sollte.


----------



## Dizbuster (8. Mai 2015)

Zunächst einmal fand ich deine Seite persönlich sehr interessant. Ich schmeiße die Reihenfolge der Planeten gerne mal durcheinander. 
Interessant (für mich) sind auch die Größenvergleiche. Allerdings solltest du nicht die Wertungsskala so im Fluge wechseln (einmal Drittkleinster, dann Zweitgrößter, immer schön im Kontext bleiben). Dann finde ich die Bilder sehr schön, das Große am Start lädt aber höllisch langsam. Mein großes Problem: Das Wissen und die Bilder fliegen einem nicht einfach so zu. Da wären schon ein paar Quellenangaben wichtig und die Rechteverhältnisse an den Bildern. Für den Ansatz mit JavaScript und JQuery geht die Interaktivität der Seite gegen Null. Eine Anordnung  der Planeten nach den Wertungsbereichen Größe, Dichte, rel. Entfernung wäre hier denkbar und wünschenswert.


----------



## Bananabert (9. Mai 2015)

Kann mich MonsterShooter nur anschließen. Für eine Referenz in einer Bewerbung reicht es nicht.


----------

